# Devolo DLAN Internetausfall



## Ramarus (30. November 2015)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren das Devolo DLAN 500er Kit.
Seit ca 8 Monaten habe ich immer wieder Timeouts (10 pro Tag) und beim daddeln ist dies besonders nervig.
Während den Timeout hört das Licht des DLAN Kits auf zu leuchten.
Was kann ich gegen die Timeouts tun ?

Danke im Voraus
MfG


----------



## azzih (30. November 2015)

Dose schnell ausstecken und wieder einstecken. Willkommen im Club. Bei mir passiert das allerdings nur bei geringer Last, also beim Surfen im Internet oder so, vielleicht 3-5 mal am Tag. Beim Zocken hab ich das nicht.


----------



## Ramarus (30. November 2015)

Naja der Timeout passiert ja dann trotzdem, nehmen wir mal an ich bin in einem LoL Game, da ist das jetzt nicht so cool. ^^
Hatte übrigens gerade in einer Stunde 8 Timeouts.
Würde es helfen, wenn ich mir einen WLAN Repeater hole und von ihm dann DLAn "abzapfe"?
(Der Repeater wird eh benötigt, nur die Frage ist, ob es damit klappen könnte)


----------



## 666mille (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
erst mal ist es komisch das Dein DLAN über ein Jahr funktioniert hat. Es kann natürlich sein das ein Stecker defekt ist. Ich hatte mal einen mit einem Hitzeproblem welcher mir Devolo repariert hat.
Der andere Frage ist natürlich ob die Geräte genug Signalstärke untereinander haben. Hast Du dir mal die Software heruntergeladen und geschaut wie schnell die Verbindung ist? 
Was die meisten Leute bei DLAN nicht wissen ist, das die Geräte eigentlich an der selben (Strom-) Phase hängen sollten. Nur dies ist schwierig zu messen, wenn die Räume weiter weg sind. Das kann man am besten im Sicherungskasten, wo man als Laie aber die Finger weg lassen sollte.
Hast Du denn welche mit eingebauten Filter? Also die wo eine Stecksose mit dran ist? Sonst kann es noch helfen, wenn man sich Steckdosenleisten mit eingebauten Netzfilter holt.

Grüße


----------



## Ramons01 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ah Leidensgenossen endlich. 

Habe schon selber überlegt einen Thread auf zu machen, da bei mir das nun auch wieder angefangen hat.

Wieso schreibe ich wieder? Ganz einfach, weil ich zuvor ein PowerLine Paar von TP-Link hatte und der Verbinungsabbruch sehr oft vorkam. Laut Amazon Reviews keine Seltenheit mit dem Produkt und so habe ich mich entschieden etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und die Adaper von Devolo zu kaufen.
Habe die 550 MBit Starter-Kit Paare mit eingebauter Steckdose.

Es hat sicher 3-5 Monate ohne Probleme funktioniert, bis dann plötzlich die gleichen Probleme aufgetreten sind. Es ist vor allem beim Surfen in letzter Zeit, kann sein das es vor ein paar Wochen auch beim Zocken war aber sonst eigentlich nur beim Surfen bzw. gleichzeitigem nutzen von Skype/TeamSpeak während dem Surfen.
Ein Freund meinte, es könne ja der Energiesparmodus sein, also habe ich mir das Devolo Cockpit gedownloadet und den Modus deaktiviert, was aber nichts gebracht hat.

Meine Verbindung zwischen den Stecker-Paaren schwankt leider, der Sender beim Modem hat immer 40-60 MBit und der Empfänger beim PC hat 50-85MBit.
Leider kann man keine Logs auslesen mit der Software, sonst könnte man die Fehlermeldung mal anschauen die beim Ausfall produziert wird...

Das komische ist, dass die Ausfälle total zufällig sind. Es kann also sein, dass ich Tage lang ohne Ausfall surfen kann und dann kann es sein das ich mehr mal am Tag Ausfälle habe.

Ich bin mittlerweile mit der neuesten Software unterwegs (glaube 1.3 oder so). Habt ihr die Geräte auch aktualisiert? Bei mir hat das leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## DOcean (1. Dezember 2015)

hängen die Adapter an der selben Phase hinter dem FI?

Wenn nicht kann ein Phasenkoppler helfen... ein Versuch wäre es wert...


----------



## Ramons01 (1. Dezember 2015)

Nein bei mir denke nicht.

Modem befindet sich im Keller des neuen Anbaus und mein Rechner mit dem anderen Adapter im alten Bau.

Oder sagen wir es so, ich habe keinen Dunst wie die Leitungen bei mir zu Hause gekoppelt sind.


----------



## stoney242 (1. Dezember 2015)

Hatte mit den 500ern damals auch oft Probleme. Seit den 650+ hat sich das komplett erledigt, weil diese auch die 3. Phase als Leitung mitbenutzen. Vielleicht lohnt sich die Investition auch bei euch.


----------



## DOcean (1. Dezember 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> weil diese auch die 3. Phase als Leitung mitbenutzen.



Hast du dazu einen Link oder genauere Infos, würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Ramons01 (1. Dezember 2015)

Habe mal schnell selber nachgelesen und es stimmt.

Der Devolo 550er Adapter bzw. die anderen PowerLines verwenden normal 2 Phasen (Strom + Neutralleiter) und der 650+ Adapter verwendet alle 3 Phasen (Strom + Neutralleiter + Erd/Masse).

Hier zum Lesen:
Mehr Tempo übers Stromnetz: Powerline-Adapter dLAN 650+ im Test - PC-WELT

Er mag vielleicht je nach Fall besser sein, aber das erklärt trotzdem noch nicht die Verbindungsabbrüche die wir alle haben und es sollte auch ohne den 650+ Adapter möglich sein diese zu beheben...


----------



## DOcean (1. Dezember 2015)

mal kurz zu den Begriffen, in der Steckdose gibt es *eine* Phase, einen Neutralleiter und einen Schutzleiter! 3 Phasen ist was ganz anderes...

ja und nein, es kann sein das andere Geräte eure Übertragung so stark stören das keine stabile Verbindung mehr möglich ist, daher kann es sein das das mit 650+ Set besser wird, es kann aber auch sein das der oben erwähnte Phasenkoppler schon Abhilfe schafft...


----------



## Ramarus (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich werfe jetzt eben mal was anderes bzw ähnliches in den Raum.
Mein Stockwerk benötigt einen WLAN Repeater.
Und da bietet sich doch dieser hier an
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1750E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mit dem hätte ich AC-WLAN und ich könnte auch noch ein LAN-Kabel anschließen, welches zu meinen PC geht.


----------



## DOcean (2. Dezember 2015)

Grundsätzlich kann auch ein Repeater helfen, aber ob das damit besser wird...

Zuerst muss an der Stelle wo der Repeater hängt vernünftiges WLAN vorhanden sein, sonst bringt der Repeater nix


----------



## Ramons01 (2. Dezember 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> mal kurz zu den Begriffen, in der Steckdose gibt es *eine* Phase, einen Neutralleiter und einen Schutzleiter! 3 Phasen ist was ganz anderes...
> 
> ja und nein, es kann sein das andere Geräte eure Übertragung so stark stören das keine stabile Verbindung mehr möglich ist, daher kann es sein das das mit 650+ Set besser wird, es kann aber auch sein das der oben erwähnte Phasenkoppler schon Abhilfe schafft...




Okay danke für die Richtigstellung. 

Ich weiß nicht so recht. Es hat vorher ja auch Wochen und Monate ohne Probleme funktioniert und tritt bei mir einfach total zufällig auf ohne irgendwelchen Gründe (scheinbar). Wenn es ein Gerät wäre, dass die Adapter so stört, müsste sich ja irgendwann eine Art Muster ergeben.
Ich kann mir auch kein Gerät vorstellen, dass zuvor Monate lang nicht gelaufen ist und jetzt einfach immer wieder die Adapter stört, vor allem dann wenn die Adapter wenig Last haben durch surfen zum Beispiel.


----------



## DOcean (2. Dezember 2015)

deswegen mein ja und nein..

wenn vorher alles ohne Probleme lange funktioniert hat und nichts im Haushalt geändert wurde (keine neuen Geräte) ist der Verdacht groß das es am Adapter selber liegt bzw. der einfach kaputt gegangen ist.
Es kann auch sein das die Geräte altern und daher es vorher vlt gerade so funktioniert hat und jetzt halt nicht mehr.

DLAN ist ein sehr fragiles Konstrukt, es kann gut funktionieren muss aber nicht und kann leider auch von einem auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr gehen...


----------

